# How many attempts did it take to get your first 3BLD success?



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2019)

So a while ago, I decided to buy a blindfold and learn Old Pochman to solve a 3x3 blindfolded. (Pochman? Pochmann? I'unno) I spent a few weeks working on learning the method and memorizing more and more letter pairs at a time. Yesterday I decided to put everything together for the first time and attempt a few entire solves blind, just because I thought, "hey it'd be pretty rad if my first successful blind solve was on my birthday." I ended up failing all 5 attempts that evening, but that got me thinking. How many attempts did it take other people to get it for the first time?


----------



## TheLegend12 (Nov 5, 2019)

I have done it once, just a few days ago. I had learned op/op and was working on just edges, then take the blindfold off and do corners. So a couple days ago I sat down and did about seven or solves and my last one was solved. So my answer would be seven or eight if you want to know full attempts but probably closer to fifty or so split up solves.


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 5, 2019)

fail: 10 attempts
I get it in the 11th

I was making mistakes for some reasons:
1) because I didn't quite understand how parity worked 
2) memory fail
3) execution fail

now it's so fun to do bld, i have a Lot of fun solving blindfolded


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> fail: 10 attempts
> I get it in the 11th
> 
> I was making mistakes for some reasons:
> ...


Yeah for me it's like "whoops I forgot a letter pair" or "ah nuts I don't think I did that algorithm right might have overshot and done a U2" and stuff like that


----------



## sqAree (Nov 5, 2019)

My first attempt was a success.

Everyone said it's not going to happen, so I memorized for 30min or so, and had my success with ~45 min total.

From what I've seen, usually people get their first success way later (like between attempts 10 and 50 maybe), but also way faster (between 7min and 15min).


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 5, 2019)

At the day I got my first BLD success I only only-edges one time and than tried to solve the whole cube.
My first attempt was 28min DNF by 2 twisted corners, right after that I got my first ever 3BLD success with a time of around 21min or 22min


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 5, 2019)

way to many


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2019)

Anywhere from 3-8? I didn’t attempt full BLDs before I was sure I could do it though. Some tips: Go slow, don’t overshoot, tighten your cube to ensure no popping and train your memory skills a lot.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 5, 2019)

I think it took me maybe 5 attempts? It took 10 minutes lol. That was enough for me, although I am thinking about getting into blind later on.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2019)

sqAree said:


> My first attempt was a success.
> 
> Everyone said it's not going to happen, so I memorized for 30min or so, and had my success with ~45 min total.
> 
> From what I've seen, usually people get their first success way later (like between attempts 10 and 50 maybe), but also way faster (between 7min and 15min).


Yeah my memo is around 7-10 minutes at the moment. Taking a longer time to make sure you have it all down sounds like it was a good approach though


----------



## sqAree (Nov 5, 2019)

Matt11111 said:


> Yeah my memo is around 7-10 minutes at the moment. Taking a longer time to make sure you have it all down sounds like it was a good approach though



If you want to have a success as fast as possible, sure it is. If you care about improving fast, just rush memo every time and DNF a lot.


----------



## Alex B71 (Nov 5, 2019)

i got my first success on the 3rd attempt, but i did alot of sighted solves using the method first followed by a corners only and edges only attempts. the sighted solves were mainly to become familiar with my lettering scheme. i learnt op for corners and m2 for edges, i would recommend moving away from op for edges and using a method like turbo or m2... they're not much harder and much nicer to use.


----------



## stoic (Nov 5, 2019)

About 8-10 attempts I think.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2019)

Alex B71 said:


> i got my first success on the 3rd attempt, but i did alot of sighted solves using the method first followed by a corners only and edges only attempts. the sighted solves were mainly to become familiar with my lettering scheme. i learnt op for corners and m2 for edges, i would recommend moving away from op for edges and using a method like turbo or m2... they're not much harder and much nicer to use.


Not sure how far I want to go with blindsolving yet, might end up just being a neat thing I can say I can do, but if I do decide to get faster, I'll definitely learn M2 at some point.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Nov 5, 2019)

Personally, I learnt it in 2 days. A few solves without memorisation just understanding set up moves and lettering, then getting into the full thing. Took around 3-4 attempts. Memo generally wasn’t hard for me, just understanding set-up moves, new cycles, and the theory helped me. Go really slow to start off to get memo fully down, dont rush or you will probably DNF. J-perms tutorials are the goat btw....


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Personally, I learnt it in 2 days. A few solves without memorisation just understanding set up moves and lettering, then getting into the full thing. Took around 3-4 attempts. Memo generally wasn’t hard for me, just understanding set-up moves, new cycles, and the theory helped me. Go really slow to start off to get memo fully down, dont rush or you will probably DNF. J-perms tutorials are the goat btw....


Yep, used J Perm's tutorial to learn OP, really good stuff.


----------



## Zagros (Nov 6, 2019)

I got successes on my first three tries in 24 min, 17 min, and 15 min. Getting successes every time was never hard for me at first, but now that I am no longer commiting the whole cube to long term memory and reviewing, I DNF waaaaay more than when I first started.


----------

